# some new builds



## gulf coast rodworks (Apr 3, 2012)

customers rod builds. a mixture of cord and thread. reminds me of days gone by. old sears ted williams glass bottom rods with cord and turks head knots.


----------



## thegeek (Jul 11, 2012)

Keep up the good work! :thumbup:

TheGeek
www.fishingjax.com


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

we need to get together ...i wanna talk about getting some done to match some rods


----------



## hunkyfish (Apr 6, 2012)

Nicely Done,,, 
I still love the "Old School" style


----------

